# airbag issues (01221,01222,01638,01639) not seeing crash sensors



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

fixing up this 2004 jetta wagon tdi and am having a world of trouble with airbag codes. it looks like the floor got wet at some point and the original module roasted. 

i took the seats out, cleaned, and dried the car. no sign of smell of damp.

please note that the reading below are WITHOUT seats installed. when i do put them in it sees the seats. my issue is that I DO NOT SEE THE CRASH SENSORS.

*READING FROM BAD MODULE*


Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1C0 909 605 F
Component and/or Version: 17 AIRBAG VW61 0108 0003
Software Coding: 12599
Work Shop Code: WSC 01266 
VCID: 27567879C5A6632040F
7 Faults Found:

01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-10 - - - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
00592 - Seat Belt Switch; Passenger (E25) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200) 
32-00 - Resistance too High

*READING FROM NEW (USED) MODULE*

Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1C0 909 605 F
Component and/or Version: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003
Software Coding: 12340
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 
VCID: 27567879C5A6632040F
7 Faults Found:

01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) 
62-00 - No or Incorrect Adjustment
01222 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Passenger Side (G180) 
62-00 - No or Incorrect Adjustment
01638 - Crash-Sensor for Side Airbag; Rear Drivers Side (G256) 
62-00 - No or Incorrect Adjustment
01639 - Crash-Sensor for Side Airbag; Rear Passenger Side (G257) 
62-00 - No or Incorrect Adjustment
00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
00592 - Seat Belt Switch; Passenger (E25) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199) 
32-00 - Resistance too High


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

You have 2 different software versions , those modules are not same:
Control Module Part Number: 1C0 909 605 F
Component and/or Version: 17 AIRBAG VW61 0108 0003
Software Coding: 12599

Control Module Part Number: 1C0 909 605 F
Component and/or Version: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003
Software Coding: 12340


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

is there a way to modify the software on the new one?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

not possible with VCDS.


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

just called vw. they say that i need revision 017 ( dec 03 to april 06) and the new module i have is revision 003 (may 02 to nov 03). 

can i use the older module if i get older impact sensors?


----------

